# missing history



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Last night I was looking for a thread I participated in regarding dissertations and thesis with a link where to get same. This occurred in 2007, I believe, but posting history only included the last 475 posts or so. Is there a way to access early posting history? Thank you.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

BUMP. 

Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

spartacus said:


> Last night I was looking for a thread I participated in regarding dissertations and thesis with a link where to get same. This occurred in 2007, I believe, but posting history only included the last 475 posts or so. Is there a way to access early posting history? Thank you.


Yes, don't search the forum, use a google search.
BTW, is this the kind of resource you are looking for? http://www.proquest.com/en-US/products/dissertations/


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I tried using Gary's suggestion to use a Google search - maybe this is the thread?

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?50213-Indispensible-sax-literature


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

spartacus said:


> Last night I was looking for a thread I participated in regarding dissertations and thesis with a link where to get same. This occurred in 2007, I believe, but posting history only included the last 475 posts or so. Is there a way to access early posting history? Thank you.


You are right. From your profile I could only find 420 of your most recent messages.
Cannot figure this out right away. Have to investigate more.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

"I tried using Gary's suggestion to use a Google search - maybe this is the thread?"

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthr...sax-literature

That was it. We were able to get several interesting and educational thesis and dissertations from that link.

Gary, I already had the UMI address. I picked up Thomas Owns dissertation in 2007.

I recently stumbled upon a Michael Brecker dissertation while looking for some publishing data about the blues. If anyone wants, I have, or I can give you link.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I think it's more 'senior moments' with me. Oh wait..


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

spartacus said:


> Last night I was looking for a thread I participated in regarding dissertations and thesis with a link where to get same. This occurred in 2007, I believe, but posting history only included the last 475 posts or so. Is there a way to access early posting history? Thank you.


The *maximum* amount for *search results* is *500* and I am hesitant to increase it for performance reasons.
The members with more than 500 posts should use advanced search with parameters when looking for their own posts.


----------

